# Testing of the water?



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Guys and Gals!

I have a question to ask the forun members and Mods. just to test the waters? so to speak.

Question is; I have been on the forum about two weeks and have put a small dent in reading the vast amount of knowlage

available here on anything to do with shooting and making slingshots and have seen Slingshots in their purest natural form to intricate moden art! I've seen styles and designes that I like and would like to incorporate into my first selfmade sling.

" But " I have also read posts from members and vendors seriously up set about people copying there styles and design?

" Not something i want to do " I'm not looking to mass produce and sell a slingshot with my name on it! Just looking to save myself alittle money and have the best slingshot i can make in myown shop.

I understand how a vendor that makes his or hers living selling their design and have someone copy and sell same design would feel about it completely!!

So just looking to see what the forum thinks before I start off on my own quest for the perfect slingshot for me..

Thanks to all!

Fwv2.

PS. Hope this post ends better than my last? hahahaha! ( i fought the law and the law won)


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have some videos on that. -- Tex

slingshotbill's channel - YouTube


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have some videos on that. -- Tex
> 
> slingshotbill's channel - YouTube


Don't forget to bookmark that channel.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hell, every slingshot I've ever made has either been a complete rip off or a change to an existing slingshot, and renamed something similar to the original.

It's like acadamia - when you're writing an essay, at first, you don't include your own ideas and you quote the sources you're using. When you advance, your work is based upon much more original research and you can then, based upon that research, label things as your own.

In the meantime, just thank the people who have inspired you to make your slingshots, kill cans, make trouble and if someone tells you that their slingshot idea is original, you've ripped them off and they're not happy, tell them to have a coke and a smile, because it's a collaborative environment and we all learn from each other.

I mean, isn't that the point of slingshotforum.com?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As long as you give due credit and are not trying to sell it, most folks here are not going to object if you make one of their designs. After all, as Buns says, that is part of the point of this forum. When folks post a design on here, the general purpose is to share the design so others can make it ... but not for commercial purposes.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

And if Charles says it's so, it's so. Lock the thread, we're done here  (too soon? lol)


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

There are only so many shapes that will fit comfortably in the human hand, so the fact is there is going to be similar designs. So as long as you're not doing a direct copy for profit there arent many who are going to raise a stink. Of course there will always be a few who do, but the bottum line is there really isnt much in the slingshot world that hasnt been done before..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

One the other forums has 2 rules on Copying patterns.

Rule #1. If you don't want it copied; Don't post it.

Rule #2. If you DO post it: Don't b***h when it gets copied.

Those always seemed sensible to me. :iono:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> . . . tell them to have a coke and a smile . . .


.

.soda or powder ? :neener:

.



flipgun said:


> One the other forums has 2 rules on Copying patterns.
> 
> Rule #1. If you don't want it copied; Don't post it.
> 
> ...


.

so true, so simple, and yet so complicated .

.

.

it only becomes a problem when one decides to sell them on ebay or such as their own creative work , on a mass production type of operation . the ocassional one made for your own use and then traded or sold is no problem .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Imperial said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > . . . tell them to have a coke and a smile . . .
> ...


True enough. But you can't un-ring a bell. If when posting you establish that the posted frame is not for duplication, Fine. If it is okay,

It is of course polite to ask before hand. But if it is in the template section it is up for grabs for personal use, Not sale.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

"Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery." -- Charles Caleb Colton

"Cloning is the lowest form of enterprise." --Knotty

IMHO you can copy for personal use, just don't make a business of it. I can't keep track of who does and who doesn't mind having their designs duplicated.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Knotty said:


> "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery." -- Charles Caleb Colton
> 
> "Cloning is the lowest form of enterprise." --Knotty
> 
> IMHO you can copy for personal use, just don't make a business of it. I can't keep track of who does and who doesn't mind having their designs duplicated.


hey now, theres a quotation thread elsewhere on the forum . . . :neener: :rofl:

i agree with you and flipgun . theres personnel use, theres acknowledgement (respect) , and then theres flat out stealing .

this forum seems to patrol itself really well from what ive noticed in my time on here . if any shenanigans are going on, it will only be a matter of time before that person is exposed .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

So what we're saying is, go for it! We're excited to see what you come up with!!! Slingshots Rule!!!!!!!


----------

